# Hound group



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Was I the only one horrified at how skinny a couple of the sighthound breeds were on More Four?? You could see their ribs & vertebrae from a distance. It wasn't like all the short-haired sighthounds were like this, either.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

They were the ibizan hound and the pharoh hound and they are supposed to be like that.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

The Ibizan hound was the only one that stood out for me, I know they're meant to have a very lean build, but the one last night looked borderline neglected!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

SixStar said:


> The Ibizan hound was the only one that stood out for me, I know they're meant to have a very lean build, but the one last night looked borderline neglected!


I always think they look far too skinny but the breeder of my whippets also has ibizan hounds and I asked her she says that is what they are supposed to look like although hers aren't as skinny as the one in the group. She didn't take her ibizan as her mum was showing whippets and she was showing her greyhound so no room in the car for another big dog as they have an 8 hour ferry crossing from Belfast.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

The Iziban looked way to thin to me, the pharoah was about right though as they greyhound and whippet were.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Some of them looked okay & there were a couple that looked seriously ill. If they are meant to look like THAT then KC need to address this too. The Whippet & Greyhound looked very healthy, so why can't all the sighthounds not have ribcages/spines on show?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> The Iziban looked way to thin to me, the pharoah was about right though as they greyhound and whippet were.


The whippet was lovely but I am a bit biased as she is my Freyja's neice. Freyja's litter brother went to Italy and he is the sire of the winning bitch.


----------



## leopard_print (Mar 8, 2009)

These hounds are meant to be skinny, I was slightly concerned about the Ibizian hound but the others were fine. I would say it may have been the lighting but when I was sat at the ibizian hound ring there were some that were skinnier than others. The ones I saw go through were the skinnier ones.


----------



## leopard_print (Mar 8, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I always think they look far too skinny but the breeder of my whippets also has ibizan hounds and I asked her she says that is what they are supposed to look like although hers aren't as skinny as the one in the group. She didn't take her ibizan as her mum was showing whippets and she was showing her greyhound so no room in the car for another big dog as they have an 8 hour ferry crossing from Belfast.


I thought the Whippet was amazing, I said she is a credit to her breeder and owner at the time.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

leopard_print said:


> I thought the Whippet was amazing, I said she is a credit to her breeder and owner at the time.


Sheis my Freyja's neice and so related to my pups.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

leopard_print said:


> These hounds are meant to be skinny, I was slightly concerned about the Ibizian hound but the others were fine. I would say it may have been the lighting but when I was sat at the ibizian hound ring there were some that were skinnier than others. The ones I saw go through were the skinnier ones.


It's a shame as I adore the sighthounds. Why are judges promoting this emaciated look?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

maybe they get them lean for shows but they meat up at home? like bodybuilders :


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

The petit basset that won is my brother's girlfriends boss' dog. :thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

I thought some of the Saluki's looked too thin. I was at Crufts on Sat but missed most of the show cuz i was too busy shopping! lol.

I was always told that your supposed to see 3 spine and 4 ribs.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

The podenco ibicenco was very thin...and normally working podencoes are not that thin..loked anorexic!!! and pity judges prefer them so skinny...


----------

